# Windows Explorer Crashes



## tripap (Mar 6, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> The appcrash you listed had a 0xc0000005 exception - a memory access violation. The problem here is more than likely old and new drivers clashing - then you crash.
> 
> ...


----------



## tripap (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Windows Explorer Closing and Restarting*

SP1 is not the answer. I'm running Vista Ultimate, SP1, and am getting frequent Windows Explorer crashes. An example:
Faulting application Explorer.EXE, version 6.0.6001.18164, time stamp 0x4907e242, faulting module MSVCR80.dll, version 8.0.50727.3053, time stamp 0x4889d619, exception code 0xc000000d, fault offset 0x00008aa0, process id 0x504, application start time 0x01c9a84ca786273a.

Another example, a few seconds later, after WE restarted:
Faulting application Explorer.EXE, version 6.0.6001.18164, time stamp 0x4907e242, faulting module MSVCR80.dll, version 8.0.50727.3053, time stamp 0x4889d619, exception code 0xc000000d, fault offset 0x00008aa0, process id 0xf70, application start time 0x01c9a84cbff7a14a.

And yet another:
Faulting application Explorer.EXE, version 6.0.6001.18164, time stamp 0x4907e242, faulting module NBHShx.dll, version 5.9.10.0, time stamp 0x48982f43, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x000069c5, process id 0xeb0, application start time 0x01c9a84cd148c41a.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows Explorer Closing and Restarting*



tripap said:


> SP1 is not the answer. I'm running Vista Ultimate, SP1, and am getting frequent Windows Explorer crashes. An example:
> Faulting application Explorer.EXE, version 6.0.6001.18164, time stamp 0x4907e242, faulting module MSVCR80.dll, version 8.0.50727.3053, time stamp 0x4889d619, exception code 0xc000000d, fault offset 0x00008aa0, process id 0x504, application start time 0x01c9a84ca786273a.
> 
> Another example, a few seconds later, after WE restarted:
> ...



Hi -

I moved your two posts here and created a new thread for you. This way all replies will pertain to your system problems only.

For info, the referenced thread - http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...1576-windows-explorer-closing-restarting.html

I do believe that the lack of SP1 was a contributing factor in the Explorer crashes in the aforementioned thread.

I can see that you obviously have SP1 installed. The last Explorer crash notes the faulting module as NBHShx.dll, timestamp 0x48982f43, which translates to _Tue Aug 05 06:45:23 2008_. This driver belongs to InCD - Nero AG 8. The exception code 0xc0000005 does refer to a memory access violation. Many times I see 0xc...5 exceptions related to anti-virus &/or 3rd party firewall products.

You may want to try the trial version of Nero 9 to see if the Explorer crashes are in some way caused by an incompatibility with Nero 8. I know of Nero, but do not use the product.

Nero 9 trial - http://www.nero.com/eng/downloads-nero9-trial.php

The other module involved in the 1st 2 Explorer crashes - MSVCR80.dll, version 8.0.50727.3053, time stamp 0x4889d619 (which = Fri Jul 25 09:33:13 2008) is a component of Microsoft Visual C++ 2005. I found 9 copies on this Vista SP1 x64 system all located in \windows\winsxs - note that some are x86 versions. The file mentioned in your crashes is the 2nd or 7th one down - depending on x64 or x86 -

```
Volume in drive C is Vista x64
 Volume Serial Number is DC07-E802

 Directory of C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.1434_none_88de292b2fb06019

msvcr80.dll   
               1 File(s)        805,888 bytes

 Directory of C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.3053_none_88e044e32fae7230

[COLOR=red]msvcr80.dll   
               1 File(s)        805,888 bytes[/COLOR]

 Directory of C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.312_none_c905b7a4878399c1

msvcr80.dll   
               1 File(s)        794,112 bytes

 Directory of C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.42_none_93b21c24844efba7

msvcr80.dll   
               1 File(s)        822,784 bytes

 Directory of C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_none_c905be8887838ff2

msvcr80.dll   
               1 File(s)        796,672 bytes

 Directory of C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.1434_none_d08b6002442c891f

msvcr80.dll   
               1 File(s)        635,904 bytes

[COLOR=blue] Directory of C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.3053_none_d08d7bba442a9b36

[COLOR=Red]msvcr80.dll [/COLOR]  
               1 File(s)        635,904 bytes[/COLOR]

 Directory of C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.312_none_10b2ee7b9bffc2c7

msvcr80.dll   
               1 File(s)        626,688 bytes

 Directory of C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_none_10b2f55f9bffb8f8

msvcr80.dll   
               1 File(s)        626,688 bytes

     Total Files Listed:
               9 File(s)      6,550,528 bytes
               0 Dir(s)  93,904,224,256 bytes free
```
Exactly why Explorer is crashing and listing msvcr80.dll is unknown at this time. You probably have an installed program that requires this module. I know that in my systems, the kernel debuggers that process BSOD kernel dump files utilize these files. I sometimes run the dbugger within an x86 environment eventhough this is an x64 system. 

What function are you performing when Explorer crashes (i.e., running a program, browsing a file, etc...)? Anything in particular?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## tripap (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Windows Explorer Closing and Restarting*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> I moved your two posts here and created a new thread for you. This way all replies will pertain to your system problems only.
> 
> ...


The crashes typically happen when I am browsing on an external flash drive, and I have seen many references to Windows Search in the error information. Possibly there's some timing issue as Search is processing each new window as I navigate into folders on that external drive. Typical behavior is that I see the contents of a new window, but then a second or so afterwards the error appears. The flash drive is a Lexar USB 2.0 drive and works well in all ways other than being browsed by Windows Explorer.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

What other ways is the Lexar USB used - besides Windows Explorer? Are there programs on it that run? What type of files are on it?

1st turn AutoPlay OFF.
START | type *autoplay*

Insert the Lexar - goto Computer and RIGHT-click on it. Click on the Readyboost tab and make sure 1st option ("Do Not Use..") is checked.

Is the Lexar the only one that crashes Explorer? Does the Lexar cause crashes in other computers?

Please check out WERCON - Problem Reports & Solutions
START | type *wercon* - start w/ View Problems to Check - 2x-click on item for add'l information. Specifically look for Explorer.exe

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## oshchcd84 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello jcgriff2,

I've been having the same problem recently and I am hoping you can help me out. Windows Explorer just freezes when I am transferring files or viewing pictures. Usually, I am playing music in the background through Winamp or iTunes 8.

I used wercon as you have suggested in you posts and this is what it came up with regarding Windows explorer:

Problem: Stopped responding and was closed
Date: 3/24/2009 1:20PM

Description
A problem caused this program to stop interacting with Windows.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	AppTermFailureEvent
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Files that help describe the problem
Explorer.EXE.atk.kdmp
Explorer.EXE.mu.dmp
Explorer.EXE.xml
Version.txt


I have also experienced frequent crashes with Winamp and Itunes these past few days.

Thanks very much for your help


----------



## tripap (Mar 6, 2008)

Wercon is aware of the problems with Windows Explorer stopping working, but has no solutions, and nothing is run off the Lexar drive and it is not enabled for ReadyBoost. I don't run any programs off this drive; most of the files on it are related to a Java workspace that's used with the Eclipse IDE, but there are also other files. Crashes have occurred in many of the directories and subdirectories on the drive, so the particular content of a directory doesn't appear to make a difference. I have not observed any hangups dealing with this drive on any other computers, but most of the other computers I use this drive in are running XP, and if this is a Vista issue, might not display the problem. The hangs always occur a few seconds after browsing to a new folder. The contents of the folder will display correctly, but then a couple of seconds later the error message about Windows Explorer stopping working appears and then it shuts down. I have a second Lexar drive that displays the same problem, so it's not the particular device. I have also been able to cause the problem by browsing on a SanDisk Titanium USB drive, so it does not appear to depend on the maker of the flash drive.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Boot into safemode and see if dir/subdirectories you mentioned result in Explorer crashing as well.

Does this occur w/ 3rd part Explorer-type product? You may want to give it a try. I use Altap in lieu of Explorer - always. Download/ install. Run at elevated admin level - right-click on icon/ select run as admin. You may like it. I know this not answer to your system problem, but may get you by until this is figured out.


exe install file http://www.altap.cz/ftp/salamand/as251f.exe
site - http://www.altap.cz/download.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## 1plus19 (May 27, 2010)

You may just need to replace the corrupt dll. Download it here http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?msvcr80


----------

